# Cannondale "Processing" time??



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey folks,
After much deliberation looking at the used market, craigslist, and ebay I've decided that the purchase of buying new out weighs purchasing second hand. So I went to my local shop Bikesport at Houston to bring home a CAAD10 new steed. They did not have any in store (as expected) but, surprisingly, they said that they did have them in stock again and would expect a 5 day shipping turnaround from Cannondale. Hopeful, I placed the order Sunday June, 19th and my lbs said "it is till being processed by Cannondale". I'm not sure if its irrational but I'm starting to be skeptical about the CAAD10 to be "in stock". I don't mean to jump into conclusions and question the shop's integrity, but the withdrawal of not riding starts to play with your sanity (I'm sure most can relate). 

So I come again to the forum to ask for everyone's wisdom and insight. Typically, how long does C'dale take to process an order and send it out for shipment? Initially I was told that the shop was out of stock till August, but was later corrected that they in fact had them in stock. Hopefully there wasn't a dire miscommunication or misinformation. 

Many Thanks


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to scare you, but i ordered my CAAD 10-3 in Janurary the 15th i believe, and i am picking it up Monday June 27th. 

You didnt specify what CAAD you wanted, but i do know that the high end ones 10-1, and 10-3 are alot harder to find than the 10-4 and 10-5.
Cannondale admitted to my LBS that they underestimated the demand for CAADs with high end components (Dura-ace and Ultegra), thus causing the shortage and long wait times. 

Also sizing effects availability, if you ride a popular size (52,54,56) it will be more likely to be sold out than a less common size like 48 or 62.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Hah, I had a feeling this wasn't going to end well. Initially the lbs told me that they were out till august, which is what I expected. I was then later informed that they _did _ have them in stock and was quite puzzled. Maybe C'dale has just recently finished another wave of CAADs and is beginning to shipping them out. If so it must have been within the last two weeks since the shipment from C'dale to most stores is around 5-7 days (according to my LBS). Jcgill, since you are getting yours monday, it must have left C'dale Sunday June 19th, which is when i placed my order. Wishful thinking on my part lol. Let me know how your ride turns out! 

BTW, I ordered a 54cm CAAD10-5 with plans on building it up with sram red/force/rival mix. It'll be a great crit bike with parts hand picked for value and "race what you can replace" mentality.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Back in Janurary i was told all the 10-1s and 10-3s were backordered until July (all sizes and colors), and the 10-4s and 10-5s were available in limited quantities.
It seems like they did just finish a whole wave of bikes, as they all had the same July ETA. 

You might be able to look around your area and find a shop with one in stock, all the shops around here stock 10-4s and 10-5s (The LBS had both in stock back in Jan, but i really wanted Ultegra and the Black/Green color.)

I got mine for the same reasons you mentioned, and it seems like everyone has the same idea for the CAADs.....It is amazing to see some of the components people are running on the CAAD, Full Sram Red, Reynolds Assaults, Campy Super Record, Di2, and anything in between. 

Hopefully you can get your bike soon!


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much, as long as your shop called Cannondale and they have a bike in stock that they can ship out to you, which it sounds like they do, then it takes a few days to ship, plus build time, so maybe a week total? Patience young grasshopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## JKOST (Jun 19, 2011)

jcgill said:


> Back in Janurary i was told all the 10-1s and 10-3s were backordered until July (all sizes and colors), and the 10-4s and 10-5s were available in !


Not that I'd normally want to buy a bike from REI, but...

http://www.rei.com/product/810342/cannondale-caad-10-3-compact-bike-2011

.. seems like a good price plus 8-10% back next year with the REI dividend.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas,
Ultra: Wax-on, Wax off. I'm trying to hang in there. I did place my order a week ago (June 19th) but my lbs still has not heard from c'dale since. I'll give them till tuesday and hope that my order is part of the latest wave of bikes produced by C'dale.

There is only one other shop that has it in my size but not in the color i want (not a big fan of black/white scheme, too plane jane).Hopefully I hear from C'dale sometime this week, if not I might have to go hunting.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*Caad10'*

Canondale now has a great supply of Caad10' in stock. The Caad10/5 compact have 33 black and 20 Red. The doubles they have 17 Black and 14 Red. Cannondale ussually ships the day the order is recieved if they have it in stock.

I had a Caad10 earlier and sold it only to regret that decision. I bought a Di2 HiMod and rode that for a few months and it was a great bike, but missed my Caad10/3. So Those came back into stock about a week ago and I had to get another one as I love the color. I built it with Dura Ace and some Mavic Ksyrium SLR's and the smiles just keep coming. I have had many bikes iver the years and I will say this Caad10 is one one the best all around bikes I have ever threw a leg over.

Hope this helps.:23:


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

When I was ready to buy my bike and asked how long it would take to get the bike in, the LBS went on the computer and checked if it was in stocked (Guess they have a site to tell you how many bikes are available). Then he called the local Cannondale rep in Georgia to confirm ( I was present when he called). Once he got confirmation from the rep, he said it'll be in within few days. I got my bike within 4 days. So it's been a good experience for me


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Music to my ears! I'll give my LBS another phone call Tuesday (they are closed on Monday) and ask them whats the hold up. Squares, where are you based from? I'm assuming you are a dealer to know exact numbers. 
Thanks again guys and I'll keep everyone in the loop on the order


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I waited almost FIVE MONTHS for my 2009 CAAD 9, post-acquisition. CannonDorel shipped my bike to a different, overseas dealer and by the time I got my bike back to the USA...the 2010 models were already out. I should have asked for a 2010 BB30 CAAD for the same price I paid for my 2009!!!!


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Waited one month for my caad 10-4 I think it goes by region. My brother ordered a caad 10-3 back in march and should be here this week.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Sloburu said:


> Waited one month for my caad 10-4 I think it goes by region. My brother ordered a caad 10-3 back in march and should be here this week.


I know certain colors are harder to get than others.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright, so it does seem like there are a new wave of CAAD10s fresh of the press. My lbs is closed today but i'll let you folks know tomorrow on the status. Its been a solid week when I placed my order, so hopefully its on the way since we know that C'dale has them in stock. 

On a side note: has anyone heard anything about the 2012 lineup?


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I think cannondale is shipping bikes like crazy now, i picked up my CAAD today, and my LBS had 20-25 unopened cannondale bike boxes stacked up in the middle of the showroom!

I have not heard anything about the 2012s yet, but i hope they dont offer the Liquigas Team colors on a CAAD.......because i would have to buy another bike!!!!


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I know it's not a CAAD10, but I ordered my SuperSix 5 Team Replica in the beginning of May (I think). My LBS called Cannondale and they had it in stock. Arrived at the store 3-4 work days later. 

But I should say that I live in Denmark and the bike was shipped from Cannondale Europe based in The Netherlands.

It also depends on how many unprocessed orders Cannondale have in line. I would think they're really busy at this time and orders may not go out the same day they're received. It could take a few days before your bike is shipped out.


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey fellas,
Just an update on the bike. I was able to pick it up last Saturday (July 2nd). The sales rep of Texas emailed me about my order and told me that C'dale is behind orders by 3-4 days but when it is processed the shipping time was 4-5 days. I was able to get a tracking number and bottle cages for my wait (total of 2 weeks for my order). Solid customer service. 

Mini-Review: 
I've had 2 solid 40 mile rides in mainly flat terrain (Houston is not ideal for mountain goats) and have been thoroughly pleased. As a collegiate racer, the caad10 is a god send. Plenty stiff, uber responsive and remarkably compliant. I rode a 2007 trek 5000 and the ride quality is either par, if not better. Personally, I chose the 105 build to give me the freedom to pick and chose each component "upgrades" to my liking. The greatest thing I love about the caad is its race-worthy performance at an "expendable" price point. God forbid a crash kills the frame,however, I've talked to a few stores at houston and austin who have said that a crash replacement should be ~$500. I'm a bit skeptical, but if the time comes i'll let you guys know. 

In my honest opinion, the CAAD10 is by far the best bang-for-your-buck and arguably the best/logical race rig for any buget-minded racer. (Lets be honest, unless you are P/1/2, the bike will not be the limiting factor) It is a pure race-machine with no frills, bells, or whistles. Slap a set of solid race wheels and dive bomb those corners. 

Question: I have just enough gas left in the tank to either 1) replace the crank (FSA S-LK, Rotor, SRAM, etc) or 2) Change the shifter, front d., and rear d.to SRAM (Red, Force and Rival respectively). Which would give the greatest performance-to-value? (parts will be bought 2nd hand). I'll be getting a wheelset early next year.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Best immediate upgrade would be the cranks. Being a rotating item - you'll feel the benefit directly in the smoothness and ease of spinning. Shifter should be the last upgrade item, since it mainly will be a convenience, offering slightly faster shifts and esthetically, marginal weight savings. 

My 2009 CAAD 9 was an excellent first bike, contributing to my first century and establishing base fitness faster than I ever imagined. Every time I went out for a ride - my brain told me just do an easy spin.....but my legs said ***k that, and I end up averaging 18-19mph. I highly doubt a Trek Madone 5.2 or Specialized Roubaix Comp will inspire such a racy attitude. 

Enjoy your new CAAD!!!


----------

